
The Juicero Founder Is into Raw Water and Hates Talking About Juicero - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI-Ye8SP708
======
uniqueid

      - Narrator: ...it's basically untreated spring water, and some doctors
      warn it could be a serious health risk, but Evans loves it.
    
      - Evans: On my first Burning Man, I'm looking for an RV to share. And Vatra
      had room in his bus. So Vatra was a perfect synchronicity. I was, like, 
      wondering what kind of water I was going to drink at Burning Man,
      and Vatra was, like, "I've got 50 gallons of Mt Shasta spring water"
      so it was, like, just epic!
    
      - Caption: [Vatra Amidzich, Fire Dancer]
    

I wonder how many emails Mike Judge has in his inbox of people sending him
this clip.

~~~
fortran77
I'm just amazed that this guy raised all those millions! I need to study him.

